# Huge Performance Graphs



## Zipper730 (Apr 3, 2019)

From what I remember there's a 1600 pixel limit, so I'm working around that restriction. The full size version is 5701 x 5201. Regardless, I shrunk it to comply with the size. I'm working on it still.

This a basic graph...

Altitude vs Speed








Altitude vs RPM


----------



## MiTasol (Apr 4, 2019)

Zipper730 said:


> From what I remember there's a 1600 pixel limit, so I'm working around that restriction. The full size version is 5701 x 5201. Regardless, I shrunk it to comply with the size. I'm working on it still.This a basic graph...



Can you please check that the charts posted properly because all I can see is two large pieces of graph paper with no lines on them. It may be that the nbn is timing out.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 4, 2019)

They are posted ( attached) properly. But they are of the PNG file type that may cause a trouble with displaying. However I can see the "empty" sheets only as well.


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 4, 2019)

Very large empty sheets. If something were on them it would involve a lot of scrolling to view


----------



## Zipper730 (Apr 4, 2019)

MiTasol said:


> Can you please check that the charts posted properly because all I can see is two large pieces of graph paper with no lines on them. It may be that the nbn is timing out.


I was thinking of the idea of sending enlarged versions upon request (for free) via e-mail.



fubar57 said:


> Very large empty sheets. If something were on them it would involve a lot of scrolling to view


I suppose it would be possible to avoid going up to 50000 feet and speeds to 550 mph for certain cases. It would allow a smaller sheet. The idea was that the sheet could could accommodate the performance numbers in level speed for any WWII aircraft.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 4, 2019)

The small copies of the diagrams ( let's say of 1200 pixels in the width ) you may post here as the pics. But these large , full source ones , you can save as the ZIP ( RAR) files. The kind of files can be uploaded to your post as well. In the way, everybody who would be interested in the full copies would be able to download them from the post and open with his own computer displaying on full screen.


----------



## Zipper730 (Apr 20, 2019)

Understood...


----------



## Zipper730 (Nov 27, 2019)

Some of this will probably sound stupid, but how do you graph curves in Excel? The class didn't really cover it as well as I'd have liked, and when I enter in graphs I'm getting some unusual results for numbers.

I get issues with at least one of the axes.


----------

